# Hissing, Popping, and Generally Cranky



## nphedgehogs (Apr 29, 2009)

Our first hedgie came over a week ago now. I have taken her out for an hour almost every night with no luck of her becoming friendly. Every little thing startles her and she then balls up and proceeds to hiss, pop, and growl. She will eventually calm down, but it takes awhile. If you hold her she will stop growling and hissing, but will stay balled up. We have tried the treats we were told she likes with no luck also. Is there something else we can try or is this going to take quite awhile for her to get used to us? She turns a year old in Sept.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

That's about all you can do. Lots and lots of patience. It can take months, maybe even a year or more. It depends on each individual hedgie.

If you do a search on cranky, hissing, bonding you'll get a lot of results. http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=1344&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=cranky+hissing

There are some hedgies that just don't like human interaction, no matter how much time you spend with them.


----------

